# Prononciation de Latin en Francais



## davidac897

Je suis étudiant américain étudiant le français et le latin. Ici, pour le latin, on utilise la prononciation américaine, mais en prononçant "v" comme "w" et "c" toujours comme "*c*oudre." Je suis curieux comment les français prononcent-ils le latin? S'il y a quelqu'un ici d'origine française qui  étudie aussi le latin je serais ravi d'entendre votre réponse. Merci!

Et s'il y a un forum plus approprié (e.g. avec plus de français), dites-moi svp.


----------



## laurentM

De mon temps (1990)... C et G étaient toujours "durs" (comme dans *C*asser ou *G*are) tandis que pour le v, nous le prononcions comme vous. Mais attention ici, en Belgique, nous prononçons le W comme les anglophones alors que les français le prononce "V". 

En fait à ma connaissance le "W" n'existe en français que dans des mots empruntés à d'autres langues.


----------



## Anne345

Il existe en France trois prononciations différentes du latin :

traditionnelle, calquée sur le français, V se prononce [v] comme en français et C comme [s] devant e et i, [k] devant a, o, u et les diphtongues
 italianisée selon l'Église catholique : V se prononce[v] comme en français , C  se prononce [s] devant _e, i, y, oe, ae, et _ tch deavant les autres voyelles
restituée qui se rapprocherait le plus possible de la prononciation ancienne. : V se prononce  (ou) et C se prononce [k] dans tous les cas.
La dernière prononciation est celle en vigueur actuellement dans les établissements scolaires. 
Donc tout dépend de la date à laquelle vous avez appris le latin, et s'il s'agit ou non d'une école catholique.


----------



## davidac897

Merci, mais aussi, non seulement pour c and v, mais pour toutes les lettres. Est-ce que les français ne prononcent pas la plupart des consonnes à la fin des mots comme en français? Ou est-ce qu'ils le prononcent plutôt ainsi que les anglophones, i.e. en prononçant toutes les consonnes?

Par exemple, en latin, "credit" veut dire "il croit", et est-ce que les français prononcent le "t" à la fin? Les américains le feraient. Choses comme ça.


----------



## Anne345

Les français prononcent toutes les lettres en latin quelle que soit la prononciation utilisée.


----------



## Outsider

Anne345 said:


> italianisée selon l'Église catholique : V se prononce[v] comme en français , C  se prononce [s] devant _e, i, y, oe, ae, et _ tch deavant les autres voyelles


Je crois que vous vous avez trompé ici. Dans la prononciation italienne, le "c" se prononce "tch" devant _e, i, y, ae, oe_, et "k" devant les autres lettres.


----------



## Anne345

Outsider said:


> Je crois que vous vous avez trompé ici. Dans la prononciation italienne, le "c" se prononce "tch" devant _e, i, y, ae, oe_, et "k" devant les autres lettres.


 
Vous avez raison, j'ai permuté les deux prononciations. Pardon davidac897.


----------

